# Solved: Create a CD-ROM memory diagnostic boot disk



## BALDY007 (Aug 3, 2007)

I refurbish computers for a non-profit org. The computers are donated and occasionally I need to run a memory diagnostic program. I am using a Microsoft utility called windiag.exe that is available at 
http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp#Top

I have downloaded the utility and have run it from a floppy. The program runs from a boot disk. I need to create a CD-ROM version for computers that do not have a floppy drive (e.g. Laptops). The support documentation states that to create a CD-ROM version I need an additional utility called cdburn.exe that is available at the following Microsoft site

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...69-57ff-4ae7-96ee-b18c4790cffd&DisplayLang=en .

The utility is part of a kit (rktools.exe) that I downloaded and shows up in my Programs list as Windows Resource Kit Tools. The program provides a DOS command shell and Cdburn.exe is a DOS command. The program has a very detailed Help and Support Center that outlines how to type in the cdburn.exe command to create the memory test boot CD-ROM. I have followed the sample but am unable to create the disk.

For example, I type at the DOS prompt 
cdburn.exe e: c:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\windiag.iso /sao/max
I get the following response Error: extra argument and not expected

If I make a typo in the path to windiag.iso I will get Error 3 opening image file (followed by retype of the image file that I typed in)

I feel that I am making a mistake in the format of my typing. I know that I am not very proficient with DOS. I have tried to seek support from Microsoft, but for some reason I just keep running blanks. I have also spent quite a bit of time looking over DOS tech support, but again no answer to my problem.

Thanks for taking the time to understand my problem. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated. Baldy007


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

Have you tried running this line from the Start | Run instead of a DOS command prompt? Also, what about if you move the windiag.iso just to your C drive, and try this:

cdburn.exe e: c:\windiag.iso

You can pop the -sao and/or -max in after if needed

Regarde

eddie


----------



## BALDY007 (Aug 3, 2007)

Eddie, Thanks a million, great advice, I really felt like I was at the end of my rope. 

I moved windiag.iso to the C drive (as you suggested) and low and behold
IT WORKED!!! I used the DOS command prompt, but didn't add the options and the program put in the necessary gaps.

I guess I wasn't putting the path in precisely correct. Really good advice to make it simple.

This was my first experience with this site. I'm looking forward to the newsletter. Hope someday I can be of help to someone, especially now that I know (from experience) how good it feels to be helped.

Thanks again,
Baldy007


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Great, glad to hear its working for you 

This site has many great areas, just check out the many threads in the various forums. Some you may be able to help with, others are okay to read, as that is a great way to learn more things 

Also, Random Discussion is a fun place, but be careful: once you wander in there, many find it hard getting back out again 

eddie


----------

